# In einem JLabel Kreise zeichnen



## meladamo (17. Feb 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte einen Fortschrittsbalken bauen, bei dem nach jeder Sekunde ein Kreis gezeichnet wird. Also nicht der Balken soll fortschreiten, sondern ein Kreis nach dem anderen soll gezeichnet werden. Die Kreise möchte ich in einem jLabel zeichnen. Hat jemand vielleicht ne Vorstellung, wie das gehen könnte?

Danke


----------



## Sky (17. Feb 2005)

Warum willst Du denn die Kreise in einem JLabel zeichnen??

Ansonsten, guck doch mal hier. Da kannste bestimmt ein bißchen abgucken.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (17. Feb 2005)

Du erbst von JLabel, überschreibst die paint-Methode und fertig 


```
public void DeinProgressBar{
     .
     .
      public void paintComponent(Graphics g){
          super.paintComponent(g);
          ...

      }
}
```


----------



## meladamo (17. Feb 2005)

Toll, danke dir KSG9|plak. Das mit dem Erben von JLabel und überschreiben von paintComponent() klappt.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (17. Feb 2005)

schön


----------

